# Help!



## Above & Beyond (May 20, 2006)

It left Lakeshore RV in Michagan last night around 7pm Headed south to Florida. I hope that some one has seen it & it really is on its way after this long wait. It is the 31RQS so it shouldnt be hard to spot Just to make this fun I will send someone a 20 dollar bill if they can identify the TV and the time/ place that they saw it. The only hint that i will give is the second half of the trip is on I75 south bound probably now good luck.
P.S. 1 prize only to the first to correctly identify.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Yeah Baby! It's on the road!









I saw it pass through Portland this morning heading North... Looks like they are going to take the loop through northern Canada to avoid the traffic on I-75









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

They must have turned south from Portland. I just saw it come through Phoenix. It sure looks pretty.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Sorry but he started out at the new Los Angeles plant heading north to make the Canada loop. Saw him Tuesday afternoon


----------



## Above & Beyond (May 20, 2006)

It has to be close to southern georgia by now?


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Just passed me on Rt 13 in Delaware....heading south doing about 90 mph.....should be there anytime!!!!

Gary


----------



## mik0445 (Jun 5, 2006)

Saw it stopped at a coffee stand in Anchorage this morning...man that thing looks good!


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

I think i saw it going through a chop shop here in ohio Kidding of course. I do believe it was behind a ford ranger


----------



## Above & Beyond (May 20, 2006)

That thing must tow really well to be covering that much ground that quick. The only state I dont think I will be able to fill in where my outback has been is Hawai. That map is going to be filled up by the time it gets here. Should I start budgeting for new tires?


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

My bet is a white Chevrolet/GMC 3500 crew cab dually with a Duramax engine.....

Do I get the $10!!!!

I hope you don't mind us kidding you and I am sure that the driver will it get there safe and sound as fast as possible.

Gary


----------



## mik0445 (Jun 5, 2006)

Nah, tires should still be good, but I'd definitely find some good bug remover!!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm gonna through this in there too....

It will be towed by a white Ford Dually....

At least that is what delivered one to my dealer last week when I was there shy

Steve


----------



## Above & Beyond (May 20, 2006)

Time will tell I havent heard anything since last night, He thought he might be here around 8pm tonight but I was watching the weather channel & he had a lot of rain to go through. I guess I will know if it leaks when it gets here.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Ours was delivered by a gent named Duane, who drove a late model GMC w/ a duramax. REALLY nice guy.
BTW- It was here in Massachusetts this AM, dunno how he is going to be in FLA by tonite. He'd have to be doing 175 MPH!


----------



## Above & Beyond (May 20, 2006)

He just called & said he is about 4 hours out. He must be flying that would be 24 hours or less.


----------



## OahuOutbacker (Jun 22, 2006)

Aloha mon!

Jes seen a honkin new Outback boogie boardin tru Waikiki on da H1!
Says it's a 31rqs... Dats one boss bombora!!
Man, you Haole's know how ta live!

Cowabunga!








OahuOutbacker


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

OahuOutbacker said:


> Aloha mon!
> 
> Jes seen a honkin new Outback boogie boardin tru Waikiki on da H1!
> Says it's a 31rqs... Dats one boss bombora!!
> ...


One of you is awefully fast setting up a new account just for this. Nice work.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

The delivery guy just called. He decided to attend the Luray rally this weekend and will be at your place first thing Monday morning.


----------



## Above & Beyond (May 20, 2006)

Aloha and welcome to the outbackers addiction.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Boy, that trailers really getting around!
Wish I was that well traveled!








I wonder if it will come with the map already all filled in?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Above & Beyond (May 20, 2006)

It should be here any minute even the dog is going nuts & he does not know why?


----------



## jfish21 (Feb 14, 2006)

behind a black dodge grand rapids around 8 last nigth then north on 127
to the U.P. around thru ontario


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Above & Beyond,

I can imagine the anticipation. But the wait will be worth it once you step into your new Sydney.

Not too much longer........

Mark


----------



## Above & Beyond (May 20, 2006)

Its here & I think it was a dark blue Ford F350 The driver was very young but nice The trailer is great I cant wait to see it in the light. No complaints yet except those crappy tires I will be on the phone about that first thing in the morning. I thought they stopped using those tires didnt the company go belly up?


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

I talked to the 2 guys delivering it. Darryl and his brother Darryl.... thay said that the queen bed was real confortable!!!









Walter


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Above & Beyond said:


> Its here & I think it was a dark blue Ford F350 The driver was very young but nice The trailer is great I cant wait to see it in the light. No complaints yet except those crappy tires I will be on the phone about that first thing in the morning. I thought they stopped using those tires didnt the company go belly up?
> [snapback]124464[/snapback]​


I wouldn't worry about the tires on a 2007 unless you see physical problems.

If they are Nanco's you have the 15" rims on a Sydney, so I don't think they were affected anyway. If you see problems down the road, worry about it then. I have all the faith in the world about the new replacements they sent.

Enjoy the new unit, and stop worrying about things!!!!
















Steve


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Yeah Baby! It's on the road!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw it at a drive Thru at Tim Horton's.









Thor


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

According to my sources http://www.nascar.com/races/cup/2006/data/schedule.html it should be in Southern California right about now.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Sounds like you should name the trailer Waldo.......................where s Waldo


----------

